# Weston 12" Meat Slicer $99



## djohn312 (Feb 8, 2008)

Just thought I pass it on I found the Weston Meat slicer on there site for $99.00 Dollars. Cound not pass it up so I had to pass this on to you all. I have an ECB, Side box Charcol  and did have a weber  but got rid of it. Still JUst a novius and from Pa.  Been cutting my own vension for about 10 years  and just started making my own sausage.


----------



## richtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Welcome to SMF DJ! Ya found the place to help ya out with sausage and anything else ya need. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## richtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Got a link/address for that BTW?


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 8, 2008)

I will try to post the link for it.


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 8, 2008)

Having trouble getting back to link but I went to Westonsupply.com and in the inventory close out section is where i found it. The had the 10" for $215 and the 12"for $99


----------



## richtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah  seems the site may be down as of now. Thanks tho!


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 8, 2008)

The site is back up so here is the link www.westonsupply.com/Items.aspx?CAT=inventory. I order one on Tuesday and it arrived on Thursday can't wait to try it out.


----------



## richtee (Feb 8, 2008)

Got thru earlier and ordered one  :{)  Thanks!  Altho I have not got a reply yet.


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 8, 2008)

the may slow to reply but good service


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 9, 2008)

so how many of the 87 views bought one today and man is it sweet.


----------



## kookie (Feb 9, 2008)

welcome to the site... Sounds like you got a good deal.....

Kookie


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 9, 2008)

Just checked the weston site and the have dropped the 10" slicer down to 79.99 from 429.99


----------



## fritz (Feb 9, 2008)

12" is on order. Thanks djohn!! Hope their not out of stock.


----------



## papadave (Feb 9, 2008)

Just ordered a 12". Free shipping too! Cool!


----------



## richtee (Feb 9, 2008)

No, Sir..I called them yesterday after I did not get  a confirm email, and they told me of the website error not charging shipping... it was $17 for me.


----------



## cman95 (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't get the site to accept my work or private email address.


----------



## zapper (Feb 9, 2008)

WOW! Looks like a good deal. I have an older Fleetwood 10" slicer and it will only slice about 3/4" thick. To be honest, I have never had anything 10" tall to try slicing on it yet and don't even know what would be that big to try, but I am a bigger is better believer!


As much as a "Meat" slicer is good for slicing meat, I have to confess that slicing veggies with one is the greatest! You can slice a whole trayfull of onions and tomatos for sandwiches in no time at all. And I know that alot of places use a food processor to slice things, but a slicer will give you much more even slices with an almost infinate thickness range between the extreams of the machines capacity.

I am half tempted to buy one of these units for myself, but there would be "sum splainin' ta doo" to the spoucel unit as to why I had to buy another one.


----------



## smokin for life (Feb 9, 2008)

HAHAHAA you and me both Zapper. That's all that's stopping me.I just bought a slicer around 3 months ago. But it's only a 7 1/2 incher, and now for the same price I can get a 12" DAMN!!!!


----------



## smoked (Feb 10, 2008)

been trying to order one but their website keeps throwing errors at me...


----------



## seaham358 (Feb 10, 2008)

they have website issues... I can't even get on today.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 10, 2008)

Call'em, I ordered one the other day by phone. $18.00 shipping. Had same website problem. Was told they had been having trouble with te site all day.
JB


----------



## fritz (Feb 10, 2008)

Does anyone have the number for Weston. My order seemed to work but no e-mail confirmation.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 10, 2008)

Try this. I did a Google search for contact information. The website won't download.
*Weston Supply* 20365 Progress Drive Strongsville, Ohio 44149 *Phone*/toll free: *1-800-814-4895* Outside the U.S. 440-638-3131 Fax: 440-638-3127 
Hope it helps.
JB


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 10, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF, plenty of friendly folks here who are willing to share great advise and stories.


----------



## smoked (Feb 11, 2008)

yea, it's been down all weekend, I got in early and got my order in...then called and confirmed......if you are gonna do it, do it now!!!! great price and they have the 10 inch model down to 79 bucks also........can't go wrong, I've had the "other" 10 inch of theirs for some time, great unit just not big enough on the tray for my pastrami......this unit is professional and damn dirt cheap....damn dirt cheap......


----------



## double t (Feb 11, 2008)

I ordered a 10" today over the phone 79$ plus shipping. I figured a 10" would be big enough for my use. I hope I'm right about that.
Order soon, Order often, Order many........  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:PDT_Armataz  _01_24:


----------



## abelman (Feb 11, 2008)

I ordered a 10" this morning as well 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The internet connection was working this morning but a little buggy. The problems I had was it didn't include the shipping price but yet you had to go through the steps. Plus, it wouldn't accept an Amer. Express card yet the site says they do. Visa worked fine.

I've been playin phone tag with a rep to get the shipping fixed. Overall, certainly worth the time and trouble for such a deal.


----------



## papadave (Feb 11, 2008)

I got the phone call today about the error in no shipping cost on my order. Oh well still a great deal. He told me the reason they were discounted was a new upgraded circuit breaker had to be installed on them and they could not be sold as new anymore even though they had not been used. My ships tomorrow. Bought the 12"


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 12, 2008)

they still have them. has anyone recieved there's yet?


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 12, 2008)

Just wanted to post a reply I got the 12" slicer and used it on raw venison tonight to slice for jerky it did well.


----------



## mrh (Feb 12, 2008)

I just ordered one (12") too.  Thanks It is sure a good  price!

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 12, 2008)

I ordered the 12 today also


----------



## richtee (Feb 12, 2008)

Got mine today...thought I bought a pick-up when I seen the box...sheesh  well packed! Anyway it's so cold it won't work yet..all the lube is gummed up no doubt. Will defrost a hunk-o-meat and report tomarrow.


----------



## trent (Feb 12, 2008)

I noticed the web checkout page where you enter your Credit Card info. is not secure (https).  That threw the flag up for me.  You might want to use the phone instead.

_Well, I tried again on the Web and manually entered the https instead of http._


----------



## garyt (Feb 12, 2008)

Ordered one myself, had trouble at the website too, thought it was me. Had my kid try and she got through. Canadian bacon here we come!!!!!!


----------



## richtee (Feb 12, 2008)

Update: Fires up fine now. Nothing to slice tho...LOL!


----------



## fritz (Feb 12, 2008)

Keep us updated Rich....


----------



## pduke216 (Feb 12, 2008)

Bought the 10" last night. They did not charge me shipping but I got a phone call today saying they were adding $14.50. Big deal $93.50 for a $430.00 slicer. YEAH BABY! THANKS FOR THE TIP DJOHN312 AND WELCOME ABOARD!


----------



## smoked (Feb 14, 2008)

for those who are wondering, the reason they have these on closeout and so cheap is because 1. they have had new circuit breakers installed to allow them to run longer then 20 minutes continuous, therefor technically they are no longer "new" and 2. they are getting a newer version of the 10" unit (but not the 12....).

if you are interested in a cheese blade for the 12, well they don't have one.....but they do for the 10.....so if you intend on using it for cutting soft cheese I'd suggest the 10 so  you can get a cheese blade....but if you only plan on cutting hard cheese then the 12 will be fine......other then that both work great for meat obviously!!!!


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 14, 2008)

ok so I started this but I have to ask what is the difference between the meat blade and the cheese blade? I may just have to order the 10" also.


----------



## smoked (Feb 14, 2008)

the cheese blade is designed to specifically slice soft cheese like mozz or jack etc........ those cheeses really bog down a regular blade.....if you have a sereated blade it's fine, but these slicers dont have that (you can't sharpen the sereated anyway...).....  the 10" is a good buy also at 79 bucks and I'm tempted but then that puts me at way too many slicers, and just for the cheese blade....well......

here is the cheese blade for the 10"   http://www.westonsupply.com/Product.aspx?ITEM=04-0612-C


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 14, 2008)

ok I thought it might be a sereated blade but wasn't 110% sure.


----------



## abelman (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the info on the cheese blade. I bought the 10" last week but looking at the cheese blade, it's $30 more than the entire slicer, LOL. 

At $110 for a cheese blade, the deli is a much better deal for me when it comes to soft cheeses. I like the hard cheeses more so I think we're good.

So, if you got the 12" and you thought this was a problem, I would say don't worry about it.


----------



## navionjim (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I had problem with the site too, they called me back yesterday and were very helpful over the phone. I ordered the 12" and they said it would be here in a few days. $42 in shipping though! still less than $159 for a $529 slicer sounds good to me! I'm holding off on slicing my bacon until it arrives.
Jimbo


----------



## foozer (Feb 14, 2008)

I ordered the 12" slicer yesterday. I should receive it on Monday or Tuesday. If you are going to order one I would suggest you do it over the phone. It seems to be much easier that way, plus more accurate. Shipping cost was approximately $37.00 to central Iowa. 
This is a very good deal, especially when I think about the $50 Regal plastic meat slicer I bought a few years ago?


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 15, 2008)

I called Weston Supply today and ordered the 12" slicer today. I had a hard time trying to get their website to cooperate, so the phone was much easier. They said it would be here in a few days. Shipping was 39 bucks to North Dakota. I am curious as to those who have purchased one, what thoughts they have on them?? Still a great deal, no matter what. Thanks Djohn!


----------



## richtee (Feb 15, 2008)

I sliced some beef yesterday. Commercial duty...no. heavy home use? I'll go with that. First thing I had to do was sharpen the blade. And I'm considering opening 'er up to increase blade RPM a bit. BUT  good deal so far! No catch tray is a minus too. Minor tho.


----------



## desertlites (Feb 15, 2008)

sounds like a great slicer with good wattage-I have a good Rival that dose me fine so I won't be getting 1 of these-kinda hate to pass it up but I find good deals like these on kitchen stuff all the time,from the reviews I have checked it's a good unit.


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 15, 2008)

Just a note it looks like the 12" slicer is sold out the only have the 10" listed on the web site.


----------



## smoked (Feb 15, 2008)

yea, I just got done talking with ryan there and he said they pull it from teh website as soon as they get down to 2 to be on the safe side.....so it's possible that there may be one left or not.........but you will have to call on them now.......but still have 10" units.......


----------



## mj-air23 (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks like I got my 12" just in time....whew!! Ordered it yesterday morning.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 15, 2008)

I just got off the phone with the supplier. I ordered th 12" on the 8th, and still have not received it. I was told today that they are putting it through testing since it is a closeout, and that I should be getting it sometime next week, Has anyone else had the same problem?


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 15, 2008)

How many days did you wait for yours after ordering?
JB


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 15, 2008)

ordered my 12 on wed. they called me yesterday and advised the web site did not ad the shipping and handling. it is $24.00 to Maryland standard ground. Must say really nice to deal with.


----------



## jbee-smokin (Feb 15, 2008)

They were great on the phone I am just confused as how long it will be before they ship it. I was told maybe next week. 
JB


----------



## oc-ken (Feb 15, 2008)

Jb,

When I spoke with Ryan he told me they had to switch out the circuit board breaker and more than likely it would have been that day. He guessed it would have been shipped to me today. Said I should have it in my greedy little hands around Tue.


----------



## smoked (Feb 16, 2008)

they had alot of problems with my order, mostly because of the website messing things up, especially my cc number........  ryan told me that my order was being sent to the warehouse asap and would ship monday or tuesday....but monday is a holiday......  they should let you know if you emailed them when it ships...... also their website has a way to check, but not sure if that's really working or not....but you would have had to registered on the site etc.......


----------



## abelman (Feb 16, 2008)

I orederd mine last Monday, Ryan told me they had a delay on the 10", something about quality testing, etc. No reason not to believe him. For the price, I can live with it.

Anyway, he said mine was shipping out on Mondy and I could call and get a tracking number after 4 pm EST. Ryan's extension is x202. 

As a side note, he thought he talked to me the first time. I said it was someone else and I seemed to remember the extension. So, I said, "who is at ext 210?" His answer was classic, "That's the President's extension."

Turns out it was extension 201 which belongs to Braden which is the guy I spoke with.


----------



## smoked (Feb 16, 2008)

I think we all need to call ext 210 and ask for ryan!!!!


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 26, 2008)

I got my 12" slicer the other day................Big heavy unit, but there is a grinding that comes from the motor compartment........something is rubbing internal as the blade / rotor turns. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I might just let it "wear in" tick tick tick.

  It's also stamped "remanufactured unit" so maybe this is the new circuit breaker people are talking about.

Also, it shows on the box that it comes with a stone assy for sharpening the blade, mine didn't come with one, did anyone elses include the stones?

I'm interested in a cheese blade for this, any sources?

Looking forwarded to doing some jerky thin slices soon.


----------



## djohn312 (Feb 26, 2008)

The sharping stones are on the bottom


----------



## garyt (Feb 26, 2008)

Tip your slicer back, the sharpener is under it, it screws into the btm for storage, AI sharpened mine as soon as I got it and used a hone stone to smooth it out


----------



## heapomeat (Feb 26, 2008)

HEY LOOKEE THERE!

I've got sharpening stones underneath my slicer!

THANKS GUYS (he heh)


----------



## podevil (Feb 26, 2008)

Received my 10 " this morning...Christina just sent me an e-mail yesterday with the tracking number...basically overnight shipping!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Very nice unit with a lot of features..IMO it is much nicer than the Cabelas that my friend owns..He wishes he got this one!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 The price was sure right!!!  The shipping box was enormous!

Podevil


----------



## erain (Feb 26, 2008)

i also recieved my 10" slicer this am. was not expecting it til friday or next week. very fast shipping. it is huge and a heavy machine for the dollar. i noticed on mine that the adj knob for thickness seemed to have a little extra play in it. looked on the bottom of machine and there is a small screw with a nut on it that the end goes into a guide in the plastic knob. the nut is loose and when you move the adj knob back and forth the screw has alot of play in it like maybe hole too big or threads messed up. if you people that have purchased one could ck theres i would be interested to know if theres are the same way. i left a vm message with there cust service. other than that if i can get that resolved it looks like it will be great. maybe in that slot on backside of knob where screw rides a little foodgrade lube and also on the slide table slideshaft. thks


----------



## abelman (Mar 3, 2008)

I put mine to good use this weekend with some brisket, here's some thin sliced meat that was great:



For any details, here's the thread: http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=14461


----------



## navionjim (Mar 4, 2008)

My 10" Weston came in late last week and I finally got to try it out last night on some brisket and a side of belly bacon. I was able to get very thin slices with both but noticed that it wants to leave a "skirt of meat at the bottom of whatever I'm slicing. To avoid this I had to keep flipping the meat over on the tray every third slice or so. Does this happen with anyone else's?

Also there was a fair sized "heal" left over that it just wouldn't slice unless I wanted to temp fate with my fingers pressing the last inch of meat against the fence. This meant a lot of left over un-sliceable bacon. One thing I didn't do was to sharpen the blade right out of the box, but it sure seemed sharp to me. Should I have done that?

I did remove the blade for cleaning afterwords and found the trough at the bottom of the blade guard is difficult to clean out, but not imposable. All told it seems like a pretty good unit.

Jimbo


----------



## abelman (Mar 4, 2008)

I know the heal you're speaking of. Look underneath the sliding tray and you'll find 2 adjustable hand knobs. You can slide the tray forward or backward. When you go close, just make sure you try a slide first with the power off as there in a bolt head near the front that will be the first to catch the blade depending on the angle.


----------



## zapper (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep I know the heel that you are talkin'bout too. I get the same thing on my nearly antique Fleetwood. I put more of what I am slicing behind the heel or like half of a potato for a filler and keep slicing. But more often if the subject being sliced is already cooked it becomes an instant treat for the chef! (You have to keep sampling the food to make sure it is just right)


----------



## mj-air23 (Mar 5, 2008)

I have not used my 12" slicer yet, but I did sharpen the blade, as I know a few others did when they got theirs.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim........know what you are talking bout with that piece of meat at the bottom of the main portion............mabye figure out a way to raise the portion of meat..........so the blade has better access to the whole piece.......it gets frustrating i know

d88de


----------



## navionjim (Mar 5, 2008)

Thats a good idea WD! I'll try and figure a way to do that. I did adjust the tray as close as possible, it is possible to hit the blade with it if it is too close! And the potato behind the "heel" is a good idea too! Thanks guys I'll try all those things, I still have three slabs of bacon to slice.

Oh and WD, sorry I spaced out sending your cures, I'll TRY to remember to package those tonight.

Jimbo


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 5, 2008)

I can't get onto the Weston site, can someone check out this one and tell me how it compares?

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/w..._357685_357685


----------



## pne123 (Mar 5, 2008)

well, i got on the site but i could not find the 12" for $99. i think it was a clearance item that is gone.  the one you linked is a 7in.  

amazon has the 9in weston slicer for $89....plus 20 for shipping


----------



## setitandforgetitsmoker (Mar 8, 2008)

i just looked at that slicer that you showed i dont belive that these two units are comparable at all. i have never used on of those small slicers. i did recently buy a weston 12 inch and it works better than i figured it would and i am pretty demanding of my equipment. when i was looking into buying a slicer the major complaints for the little slicers was 1 not long enough stroke to accept larger pieces of meat and not enough power to do raw meat. got the weston and this thing is a workhorse.. i would not pay the $500.00 for this as that is what they were selling for but a heck of a deal at $99.00. i was going to buy a commercial slicer,hobart,globe,or berkel. you can find these in trader papers or at auctions for $100 at times and you would be alot happier in the end. just my $.02 worth


----------



## erain (Mar 13, 2008)

just checked my email and there was a msg from ryan at weston, i had emailed him about the poblem with the loose stud for the cam on adjuster knob for thickness and he said part is on its way. nice person to deal with and there customer support even for a close out item pretty good!!!


----------



## mrh (Sep 27, 2018)

Well bringing up this old post to try to get some info.... My 12'' has the drive belt going bad!  Anybody else replace their belt yet and if so where did you you get it and how much did it cost!


----------



## pops6927 (Sep 27, 2018)

https://www.westonsupply.com/Meat-Slicer-Parts-s/160.htm


----------



## mrh (Sep 27, 2018)

Thanks Pops! But that is for a 10 incher I have the 12 inch one, they don't show a 12 incher on that page.  Been trying to call Weston all morning but just get a busy signal!  There are some other places that have a TB2-330 ribbed belt, but I need to know for sure how many ribs it is since the same number can come with different numbers of ribs!

Mark


----------

